

Microsoft faces claims it threatened MPs with job cuts in constituencies - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/may/22/microsoft-faces-claims-it-threatened-mps-with-job-cuts-in-constituencies

======
oneeyedpigeon
"“A day or two before we were going to give a speech, a couple of backbench
MPs called the office – they said Microsoft had called them saying if we went
ahead with the speech on open standards, open architecture and open source,
they would cut spending or maybe close research and development centres in the
constituencies of the MPs they had called."

